# What age do ND typically first come into heat



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

Because I most likely will be doing a driveway breeding I want start tracking my girls heat cycles. They are currently about 4 months old so I figure I have about 8 months to learn this.
Also what signs should I be looking for?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure about first heat, but there are some signs I know of! Tail flagging (waving), mounting or letting other does/wethers mount her, screaming for no reason, swollen/pink vagina, vaginal discharge, and just acting...weird. But some are very...subtle, and others turn into raging trollops. My deceased doe Twix basically showed no signs of heat (and I wondered if she was indeed infertile after living with a virile buck for quite a few months, only to be tested as open). My doe Yoko is crazy horny whilst in heat! So it really depends on the doe.

What would help is a buck rag. If you know someone with a stanky buck in rut, have them rub a rag/cloth all over the buck's face and head, then seal it in a ziplock baggie until needed. Let the does sniff the buck rag, when in heat, it should drive them wild.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I can make you a rag from stinky stinky 9edro. :wink:


----------



## Mrndly (Aug 16, 2012)

- a stinky Pedro rag. 
I'll have to give it a try
Thanks Logan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had doelings have their first heats at 3 months old but I think it was because I have bucks who make their presence known....before I had a buck here, my first 2 does were 6 months old with their first heats.

Baby girls will cry loud and pitiful.... I think it's because they just don't know what's going on with their bodies yet, my doeling Foxy had her first heat a month ago at 5 months old and literally scared me to death thinking that something was after her the way she was crying! I run to check and she's just wailing with her tail going like an airplane propeller!
Once you do notice heat sign, count ahead 18 days and watch for the same...some does will go as long as 25 days but average is 18-23 days. The first few may be irregular until her body adjusts


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My four month old is starting to act bucky, so I think she just had her first heat.


----------

